# Look at this!!!!!



## bigfish73 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's another one that has been around quite a few months.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.another "news flash"http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=129748&highlight=cougar


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I read on the internet that that picture was taken in a parking deck in Cleveland.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

No thats a pic of brady quinn getting sacked last weekend just a bad angle. you know how that amature video is.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

someone sent me a picture of that on my cell phone they said it was in coshocton. i really didnt think i was from ohio


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL..You guys believe anything...LOL


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

got the same picture from a friend in new philly, he also hear it was taken in coshocton, a black bear can` t even travel though ohio without making it on the nightly news, if that cat was in Ohio he would have made headline news.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

talked to tuscy game warden, he said pict is from texas 2 years ago.
sorry, no cats here.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Why doesnt everyone just ask MISFIT before they post anything????? He knows everything and must live on here


----------

